# ZXL screws and length



## aqua0322 (Nov 11, 2019)

We are going to install new corrugated metal over CDX 5/8 decking with synthetic underlayment in a north GA location.

I have not done this before though we are carpenters by background.
Georgia Metals tells me the ZXL Woodbinder is a high quality screw to use.

Do I want to use 1 1/2 length or 2 inch?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

2in.


----------

